# Got a new kitten!



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I gave in and got Hachi a new brother. He is so cute! No name yet... OMG HE IS SO ADORABLE lol


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

How adorable! You and Hachi are in for a very busy time with the little cutie!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What an adorable little kitten! How is Hachi getting along with him?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh congrats on the new addition, looks adorable


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hachi slept in bed against my back and the kitten slept against my stomach. They are sniffing butts today so no problems at all  kitten has been hanging all over "his" cat tower too


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is adorable! :luv He reminds me of Chino when he was a kitten.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow! That's great that they are getting along!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on being a catdad again, 0ozma! 

I really enjoyed watching the videos, especially of the kitten playing in your bedding, so cute!

How old is the new guy? Any background on him? Hope Hachi loves his new brother!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

So cute! Looks like an awesome addition to your family!
Looking forward to more videos.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks all! He is around 11 weeks now. No specific background. He was born in foster care from a pregnant kitty. 3 brothers - two orange/white, one all peach. I originally was going for one of the orange/white, but this one slept in my arms for 3 hours while I was looking at all the other ones soooo...


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my heart! What a sweetie!  I'm glad they're both getting along, looking forward to more photos.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hachi is one good looking cat. And it looks like he's going to be a very patient brother/uncle (bruncle?)

Kitten is super cute. Congratulations.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah I didn't give them any introduction period. Just stuck 'em together. Hachi doesn't care what I throw at him, he gets along with everybody. They chase each other around already 

He is so freakin adorable. Hachi takes up this entire platform.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

How am I supposed to get up for work when I wake up with this on me?!?! :O <3 <3


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AWESOME News!! Hachi is going to have a Buddy, and what a little Cutie he is!!
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

They're sharing food bowls now! Well, kitten goes to Hachi's instead of his own for some reason


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol....my kitten would rather eat from the dog bowls than her own. I guess it's a kitten thing! Your two are so cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He is adorable! His coloring is so similar to my Crisco's


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats......what a cutie pie he is! Those orange tabby boys can be spunky, but he looks like he's not too bold and is giving Hachi some respect by not going too close. How old is he.....looks to be about 11 weeks? Where did you find him?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah he's around 12 weeks. He is pretty submissive to Hachi and will back off if he needs to, but otherwise he jumps right in when food is involved. Hachi isn't food aggressive at all though. 

I got him from a rescue group I used to work with  He slept in my arms for 3 hours while I looked at all the other cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

O.M.G. :luv 

He's beyond adorable - both his looks and his actions. You've definitely gotten yourself a velcro kitty. And Hachi's being such a patient older brother!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

congratulations!! they look like they are getting along so well. 
hooray for your new baby! so so so so cute, love the colors


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Keeping me warm while I play on the computer...










BTW I think I decided on the name Morty (aka. Voldemort aka. He Who Shall Not Be Named... haha https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Voldemort)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha, very clever!

I loved Harry Potter, except the ending of the series was not at all to my liking, lol.

Scritches for Hachi and Morty!  Btw, are you not warm enough there in MI? We're so warm here in Seattle, gonna reach near 90s today. I've got to keep a fan blowing constantly under my laptop so it doesn't overheat!


----------



## Tozzymoz (Jul 6, 2015)

Just adorable! ????


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

It was very warm the last 2 days! Around 90s. I've had the AC on plus a fan


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks so content! And soft.  If you're like me, you probably sat there getting warmer and warmer but not moving so as not to wake Morty up. I really don't need a heating pad when it's 90 outside but I'll sit there and sweat until Celia wakes up. :roll:


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh yea! I sat there moving as little as possible as to not disturb him. Wouldn't want him thinking I didn't want him sleeping on me  It was very warm, but worth it.


----------



## T&S (Feb 4, 2015)

Very cute!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He is so freakin cute and relaxed! My niece was stacking stuff on top of him and he was like laying there like "whatever". Lol!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh. You can really see his little face well here, and the little flame above his nose!  He is one mellow kitty.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Morty took Hachi's (current) favorite sleeping spot, forcing him to sleep in the laundry basket. Hahaha...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Huh?? What happened to the pics? Did they expire?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Doh, not sure. That was my first time using the mobile app to upload them, so maybe they have a time limit. I can't edit so here:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There they are!
Morty is a Cutie! And Hachi is his usual Handsome self! His expression is like "Meh, whatever"!
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He likes driving with me.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He is a little ham and Hachi is very, very handsome!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

